# 19083 Fee schedule



## mieka.schambach (Mar 26, 2014)

So I need help locating the fee for this CPT through all the main carriers. Since this is a new code, it doesn't seem to be on all the fee schedules on the websites. If anyone could provide the fee schedule for this CPT for : UHC, MCD, Cigna, Aetna, and BCBS?


----------



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Cross of MS allows $870.00, Medicare of MS allows $175.53. Medicaid of MS allows $146.36, United Healthcare allows $313.11. Sorry I dont have Aetna or Cigna. Hope this helps some. Have a good day.
Teresa


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 27, 2014)

CMS offers this: Non Facility price: $859.61
Facility price:$186.09	
Non Facility Limiting Charge:$939.12
Facility Limiting Charge:	$203.30
Conversion:	35.8228


----------



## mieka.schambach (Apr 22, 2014)

thank you!


----------

